# Welchen Webspacehoster?



## DominikTV (16. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Folgende Situation:
Ich bin momentan bei 2 Hosting-Anbietern:

Mit meiner "Haupt"-Website bin ich bei Strato.
Vorteile:
-Hohe Erreichbarkeit
-E-Mail Konten
-Domain inkl.

Nachteile:
-MySQL Datenbanken von außen nicht erreichbar/editierbar (mit zB HeidiSQL)
-Nur 2 Datenbanken
-Alte PHP/MySQL Version

Mit meiner "Test"-Website bin ich bei Nitrado.
Vorteile:
-Mehrere Datenbanken
-DB von außen erreichbar/editierbar
-Günstig

Nachteile:
-Keine E-Mail Konten
-Schlechte Erreichbarkeit (gerade abends/nachts)


Da mein Strato-Vertrag bald ausläuft, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr Empfehlungen habt, die am besten alle Vorteile beider Hoster kombiniert haben?
Also:
-E-Mail Konten
-Mehrere DB, die von außen erreichbar/editierbar sind
-Hohe Erreichbarkeit
-Neuste PHP/MySQL Version
-Günstig

Vielleicht hat auch jmd. Erfahrungen?

Gruß


----------



## Oromis16 (16. September 2015)

Nitrado schlechte Verfügbarkeit? Wie meinst du das? An Bandbreite?
Da kann man bei eigenen Websites oft einen ganzen Haufen an Prozessor und Bandbreitenleistung sparen. Es ist halt Arbeit


----------



## DominikTV (16. September 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Nitrado schlechte Verfügbarkeit? Wie meinst du das? An Bandbreite?
> Da kann man bei eigenen Websites oft einen ganzen Haufen an Prozessor und Bandbreitenleistung sparen. Es ist halt Arbeit



Naja, wie geschrieben waren/sind die in den Abendstunden nicht erreichbar, zumindest meine Website und der FTP Zugang. Am nächsten Morgen lief wieder alles normal. Ich habe keine Daten, die irgendwie viel Last hätten generieren können auf den Webspace.


----------



## Oromis16 (16. September 2015)

Komisch, das kam bei meinem Webspace noch nie vor..
Hast du schon deren Support angeschrieben?


----------



## DominikTV (16. September 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Komisch, das kam bei meinem Webspace noch nie vor..
> Hast du schon deren Support angeschrieben?



Um 1 oder 2 Uhr nachts ist selten ein Support da ^^


----------



## Oromis16 (16. September 2015)

Ich meine zu normalen Zeiten auf die Problematik ansprechen^^


----------



## Zocker_Boy (20. September 2015)

K O N T E N T - die Webspezialisten kann ich noch empfehlen


----------



## nitg (20. September 2015)

ich bin seit ca 6 jahren bei GN2, ein vergleichsweise eher kleinerer anbieter, allerdings mit erstklassigem support. die ausfallsraten sind recht gering, der support reagiert innerhalb weniger minuten. und die preise find ich auch halbwegs fair


----------



## intel64gamer (25. September 2015)

Ich bin bei uberspace.de, sind klein, aber wirklich sehr gut. Du kannst so viel/wenig bezahlen wie du willst. Die haben dazu noch ne sehr große Bandbreite an verfügbarer Software. Neuste Version von PHP/MySQL/Mongo/Node sind kein Problem.


----------



## DominikTV (25. September 2015)

intel64gamer schrieb:


> Ich bin bei uberspace.de, sind klein, aber wirklich sehr gut. Du kannst so viel/wenig bezahlen wie du willst. Die haben dazu noch ne sehr große Bandbreite an verfügbarer Software. Neuste Version von PHP/MySQL/Mongo/Node sind kein Problem.


Der kling echt interessant, danke für den Tipp 
Und an alle anderen natürlich auch, werde mich mal umgucken


----------



## hann96 (28. September 2015)

Ich bin seit ca.  einen halben Jahr bei WebGo24 (https://www.webgo24.de/homepage-guenstig/homepage-baukasten/).
Ich bin sehr zufrieden, habe dort 2 Domains laufen und es gab noch nie irgendwelche Probleme.

Einzig allein als ein Nachteil empfinde ich es den Datenbank-Nutzern keine Rechte vergeben zu dürfen, wie z. B. in Phpmyadmin

EDIT:
Es gibt auch öfters Angebote, wo z. B. ich zugeschlagen habe. Außerdem habe ich mir noch einen 10€ Gutschein ergattern können, weswegen ich für ein Jahr glaube ich nur ca. 11€ bezahlt habe 

Aktuelle Angebote:
https://www.webgo24.de/webhosting-guenstig/
https://www.webgo24.de/sondertarife/planetenvergleich/ (Ich habe das Venus-Paket)

10€ Gutschein Code:
Gutscheine WebGo24, HostEurope & andere Webhoster | Webhoster-Vergleich


----------



## BenRo (28. September 2015)

Ich hab ganz gute Erfahrungen mit netcup gemacht.
https://www.netcup.de/

Ebenfalls mit manitu, die sind aber relativ teuer für das Gebotene:
https://www.manitu.de/webhosting/vergleich/


----------



## ulvc (17. Januar 2016)

Bin schon seit 2 Jahren bei 5 Hosting und würde auch nicht mehr wechseln

Vorteile : Sehr günstig
Datenbanken: Unbegrenzt
Speicher: Unbegrenzt


----------



## lowskill (17. Januar 2016)

ulvc schrieb:


> Datenbanken: Unbegrenzt
> Speicher: Unbegrenzt


----------



## derTino (17. Januar 2016)

Da gibt es, für mich persönlich, nur zwei empfehlenswerte.
Manitu. Menschlich. Einfach besser.
Domains, Webspace, Domain Webhosting, Server-Hosting Provider ALL-INKL


----------

